# Foto auf Litfasssäule perspektivisch richtig anbringen?



## christophbaum (14. Juli 2005)

Hi zusammen 
Ich habe eine weiße Litfasssäule fotografiert und möchte nun in Photoshop CS für ein Geburtstagsgeschenk ein Foto auf die Litfasssäule "kleben". d.h. Es sollte die typische Rundung entstehen. Wie geht das in Photoshop. Gibt es eine Funktion die aus einem 2d Foto eine runde Säüle erstellt, die ich evtl. dann teilweise einfüge und bearbeite oder so ähnlich?

Beste Grüße und ein großes Danke im Vorraus

Christoph Baum


----------



## extracuriosity (14. Juli 2005)

Vielleicht findest du ja jemanden, der CS2 zur Verfügung hat. Damit lässt es sich über Verkrümmen recht leicht realisieren. In CS1 ist es wohl ziemlich aufwendig.


----------



## Alexander Groß (14. Juli 2005)

Ja CS2 wäre natürlich besser. Ich hab es trotzdem mal mit CS probiert.

Bild auf seperate Ebene. In Breite und Höhe erst einmal an die Säule angepasst. Dann den verflüssigenfilter genommen und mit einem sehr großen Radius und dem "vorwärts krümmen" Werkzeug oben und unten den Radius nach Augenmaß herausgezogen.

Dann die Ebene nochmal etwas angepasst und den Modus auf Überlagern gestellt.

Meine Arbeit hat jetzt ca. 7 Minuten gedauert. Da kann man aber bestimmt noch mehr rausholen wenn man die Lichtverhälnisse, Schattenund vor allem den Radius noch besser anpasst.

Alex


----------



## Alexander Groß (14. Juli 2005)

Hab noch mal eins gemacht.

Alex


----------



## McAce (15. Juli 2005)

So schau mal hier da ist so ein ähnliches Thema schon mal besprochen worden

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials209269.html


----------



## christophbaum (15. Juli 2005)

Danke ich probiers mal aus....


----------

